# dog strangled at groomers



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You think you have grooming horror stories???? I was checking out this place as the woman was recommended by my hair dresser who I love...But look at this story I found. It is just heartbreaking. And the owner's response, at least in the article seems so cold. Needless to say I DID NOT take the boys there.



> Dog strangles while in groomer's care
> By John Hilliard/Daily News staff
> The MetroWest Daily News
> Posted Jul 15, 2008 @ 12:08 AM
> ...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How terrible for the family and for the shop owner. That is just tragic to have to live through that.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG...So sad. The assistant used very bad judgement. Money wouldn't fix it for me, nothing would! Poor baby.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a devastating thing to have happen. Probably 9 times out of 10, nothing bad would happen in that situation. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How horrible! I am SO glad I don't take Kubrick to a groomer... stories like this make me so wary of them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such a horrible story!! I feel so bad for that owner. Maybe the fact that I dont use a leach when grooming my guys, may be why they dont look perfect, but at least they are safe from that. I could see how easily it could happen is someone was not there watching, which they should have been.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are being so generous to the groomer. I am sure you are right that she must feel horrible. I know that articles take quotes out of context. But..."I'm sure she'll get something" and "it won't effect business, we're very sought after" kind of made me really cringe. I am sure the assistant is in therapy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sad story for all concerned. I cannot imagine showing up at my groomer to find out one of my dogs had strangled. I've heard of that happening at dog shows too when someone is distracted while a dog is on a grooming table with a noose to keep them in place.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh dont get me wrong - I agree, the groomer should be punished in some way, and I certainly do believe it will effect her business. I do get the impression that she is a little cocky and uncaring. Just such a very sad story.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is really really tragic. No one could ever replace my furbabies, thats just not how it works. 

That assistant should not have left the dog alone. You wouldnt leave an infant in a tub of water would you? No. 

I need to learn how to trim hair so I dont have to take Carmen to the groomers anymore. This story is just too sad.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

EEP! Now I never want to bring Guapo to the groomer's. I better get a steadier cutting hand soon


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I would be devastated if something like that happen, but I guess we risk it each time we leave our furbabies in the care of anyone else. Other people don't know our pets and what they are capable of doing. I think our Havs are our babies...and to others they are dogs. I know accidents happen each day to animals and people and there is nothing we can do to change things. I'm sure the young lady is devastated that it happen also and that she used poor judgement. The owner is responsible, but she can't possibly be with every pet. It's just a very sad situation -- and something we all need to think about and remind a groomer not to leave out pet in an unsafe place.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so tragic. I can't imagine the owner's shock and grief. So sad!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Personally I think the groomer and her assistant should be shot - there is absolutely no excuse to leave an animal unattended when your business is dependent upon their safekeeping. Crate the animal if you have to leave them or make the other customer wait. I just feel so sorry for the dog owner and the cavalier attitude of the manager/owner makes me want to post a huge sign outside the shop saying "danger - unsafe place for well loved pets". Oh goodness this really burns me.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

_quote: Manoloules came back for her dogs at 4:45 p.m., and was told one of her dogs was dead. _

I can't believe they didn't call the owner... it seems so cold to let her find out when she showed up to pick her dogs up.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

That is so sad. My heart goes out to the owner of the dog. I think I seriously need to do Mollie's trims. I think the owner of the shop sounds very cold


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

All this grooming stuff is new to me (Casey has only gone twice), and I must say, I have been wondering about those 'noose' looking things attached to the grooming tables. My first thought was "DANGER, DANGER", so I looked for the 'quick release', but they don't appear to be part of the setup. Honestly, I am surprised it doesn't happen more often! This is certainly more reason for me to consider grooming Casey myself!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That is precisely why i learned to groom them myself. It keeps me busy but at least i know they are being well looked after. Plus with 3 Havs it saves me $$$$$!
I have the 'loop' that came with my grooming table & a quick release but i found i never had to use the loop. They dont try to jump or anything.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> _quote: I can't believe they didn't call the owner... it seems so cold to let her find out when she showed up to pick her dogs up._


_

I can't believe that either! That was my first thought when reading the article and I was waiting for a response on it. I can't believe they didn't call the owner right away.....what were they trying to hide? What did they do with the poor dead dog the whole day before the owner came to pick up her dogs?!??!

Just terrible...I need to learn how to groom my babies, these things make me nervous!_


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is very sad for all involved. I think its a shame that the yorkie was left alone,but I also think it was a mistake,although a tragic one on behalf of the assistant. There probably isn't an outcome that is going to satisfy the owner of the yorkie....


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

It is strange that she says she managed a Petco because leaving a dog unattended at any time in the tub or on the table is a big NO NO at those places. They are always double tied and made sure they can't get next to the edge. Maybe she really didn't train her help correctly. Seems kind of funny to me. I know accidents do happen but that sounds like it should have never happened and the owner is completely responsible for anything that goes on in her shop. Training should have been her first priority and the helper should have definately known better. Unfortunately groomers don't always look at our babies the same way we do. She should have admitted her error in training and maybe she over scheduled and the assistant could not do everything at once.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooo sad!!! Poor little yorkie and how awful to know the ending of your little baby with a thought of that!!! To be in a business - you ALWAYS need to thinking 2 steps ahead and think of "What if" scenarios. ALWAYS!!! That seems to be such a basic thought - how can someone NOT figure out not to leave a dog alone when not on a double secure leash or watched constantly??? The owner is completely negligent and I couldn't agree more - HEARTLESS in her confidence that her business won't be affected. Hello? How many of us would send our babies to the groomer if we heard a story like that coming from them? Thank God, I do my own grooming. This is scarry!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That almost happened to Bandit. I stayed and watched when I used a groomer and the groomer was alone and took a call on her cell phone. She went over to a corner with her back to Bandit and Ban slipped off of the table and was hanging by her neck. I was up and over the partition very fast and grabbed her. They're supposed to use a break away noose and this one wasn't. Then I raised heck from the top of the Petco to the bottom of it.....no apology, no nothing. The groomer told the manager to take his job and stick it and walked out. She was back the next day with no reprimand. I asked the manager why she was still there, he said groomers were hard to find and he was shorthanded.
Now I have a groomer come to the house and sit right there while the dogs are groomed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Jan, how horrible for you to see!!! thank heavens you were there.


----------

